# List of Film and Game scoring podcasts



## Markrs (Oct 24, 2021)

Over time i have find quite a few podcasts and I thought it might be worth sharing the ones I have found.









Cinematic Sound Radio - Soundtracks From Films, TV and Video Games


For 25 years Cinematic Sound Radio has been playing the very best music from film, TV and video games. We feature music from the golden age classic scores of the 30, 40 and 50s, the retro silver age scores from the 60s and 70s, all the way through to the 80s, 90s and the modern-day classics of...




pca.st













Scoring Notes


We love music notation software and related products and technology, so that’s what we cover here. You’ll find timely news, in-depth coverage about the field, and honest reviews about products you use every day. You’ll learn about the interesting people in our field and find out our opinions on...




pca.st













Soundtrack Alley


Podcast about soundtracks, along with interviews and other projects along the way




pca.st













The Protege Podcast


The world of sync licensing is growing.The demand for music is bigger, the urgency of delivering great music has intensified, and the quality of music used within movie trailers, advertising, TV and video games has greatly increased.Here at Protege we welcome that challenge.We share a fierce...




pca.st













The Screen Composer's Studio


Welcome to The Screen Composer’s Studio, a podcast about the musical storytellers behind some of your favorite films, series, video games, and more. In each episode we'll be taking you behind the screen and talking to the musical magicians who bring these stories to life. These hidden giants...




pca.st













The AIAS Game Maker's Notebook


A series of in-depth conversations between video game makers on the business and craft of interactive entertainment, exploring the core tenants of D.I.C.E. (Design. Innovate. Communicate. Entertain.)




pca.st













A Score To Settle


A Score To Settle was initially my blog in which I discussed my soundtrack collection in relation to personal moments and memories. After a number of years, I decided to expand this topic into a podcast, so I could share more about the music. Retaining the same name, A Score To Settle is a...




pca.st













comPOSERS: The Movie Score Podcast


Welcome to "comPOSERS The Movie Score Podcast", where three old musician friends of dubious talent enjoy some movie-themed drinks while discussing film scores and the films they're in. Our goal is to find the perfect movie score, and our journey takes us some really weird places. Join us on...




pca.st













midierror meets...


Synth Explorer, Renoiser, Programmer, Sound Designer, VJ, Graphic Designer, Interview Man, Film Fan, Photo Chap, Sky Watcher. GPU Audio | Sonicstate | F9 Audio




pca.st













Disney For Scores


In For Scores, host Jon Burlingame takes listeners on a magical journey into the world of film and television composers, revealing never-before-heard special moments behind many of today's most beloved scores. This season, you'll hear personal stories from the composers of Marvel Studios...




pca.st













Settling the Score


Join Jon and Andy as they explore the world of film music, one score at a time. Each episode is an in-depth discussion of a classic film score: what makes it tick, how it serves the movie, and whether it's, you know, any good. It's a freewheeling, opinionated conversation with an analytical...




pca.st













Art of the Score


Art of the Score is the podcast that explores, demystifies and celebrates some of the greatest soundtracks of all time from the world of film, TV and video games. In each episode we’ll be joined by Andrew Pogson, Dan Golding and Nicholas Buc as we check out a soundtrack we love and break down...




pca.st













Music Student 101


We are musicians, composers, engineers, teachers and students alike. The path of a musician can be challenging and uncertain but it can also be enriching and great fun! This is the path we chose and we are here as your resource. Explore theory, history, ear training, technique, special topics...




pca.st













Score: The Podcast


From the creators of the #1 documentary SCORE comes this award-winning podcast inviting you into the world of today's most beloved film composers and brilliant musical storytellers. Craving MORE SCORE? Our bonus show is year round! Support and subscribe today on Patreon, our Apple Podcasts...




pca.st













The Trailer Music Composer's Podcast


This show is for the Trailer Music Composer both amateur and professional. I cover a range of topics from mindset to productivity, to creativity and production.From time to time there will be special guests giving their experience of working in the Trailer Music industry and even some aspiring...




pca.st













Composed with Richard Schrieber


Bite-size self help for composers. Multi award winning trailer music composer Richard Schrieber sharing his insights, thoughts and ideas about being a full time composer and generally creative person.The idea being that Richard supplies other composers with inspiration, motivation and tools to...




pca.st













Composing Made Simple


Composing Made Simple is a monthly podcast aimed at composers of all experience levels, discussing the craft of music composition in the digital age. From commercial music to concert music, we talk about the latest news and tools. Our goal is to demystify the art and craft of music composing...




pca.st













Hooked On Score: Confessions of a Film Music Addict


In which we speak of our obsessions with film music, including anecdotes, factoids, and personal views on the film music world and industry.




pca.st













Ed Hartman's Wild World of Music and Film!


Ed Hartman, composer and film producer, will dive into all aspects of music as it connects with film, television, and media. Guests include filmmakers, composers, and people in the media industry. Support this podcast: https://anchor.fm/ed-hartman/support




pca.st













The Soundtrack Show


The Soundtrack Show is a look at film scores and soundtracks for some of the most popular movies, TV Shows, Video Games and Theater pieces of all time.




pca.st













Art of the Score


Art of the Score is the podcast that explores, demystifies and celebrates some of the greatest soundtracks of all time from the world of film, TV and video games. In each episode we’ll be joined by Andrew Pogson, Dan Golding and Nicholas Buc as we check out a soundtrack we love and break down...




pca.st













A Composer's Journey - Learn the Art of Composing


Composing music can be incredibly fulfilling. In this show we explore techniques, tools, ideas, and the art of composing. We'll consider both traditional and more modern styles of composing, from the concert hall to film and TV. Each episode will focus on an idea, technique, principle, or a...




pca.st


----------



## Markrs (Oct 24, 2021)

Please add any more you know of below 🙂


----------



## Kery Michael (Oct 24, 2021)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. But that's a lot of options. If you only had the time to listen to one or two, which would they be?

Let's say, the ones with the least amount of "fluff".


----------



## Markrs (Oct 24, 2021)

Kery Michael said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing. But that's a lot of options. If you only had the time to listen to one or two, which would they be?
> 
> Let's say, the ones with the least amount of "fluff".


There are a lot of them. Whilst none of them are bad and they all have their differences, the ones that review films score specifically are quite entertaining.









comPOSERS: The Movie Score Podcast


Welcome to "comPOSERS The Movie Score Podcast", where three old musician friends of dubious talent enjoy some movie-themed drinks while discussing film scores and the films they're in. Our goal is to find the perfect movie score, and our journey takes us some really weird places. Join us on...




pca.st













Settling the Score


Join Jon and Andy as they explore the world of film music, one score at a time. Each episode is an in-depth discussion of a classic film score: what makes it tick, how it serves the movie, and whether it's, you know, any good. It's a freewheeling, opinionated conversation with an analytical...




pca.st













A Score To Settle


A Score To Settle was initially my blog in which I discussed my soundtrack collection in relation to personal moments and memories. After a number of years, I decided to expand this topic into a podcast, so I could share more about the music. Retaining the same name, A Score To Settle is a...




pca.st













Art of the Score


Art of the Score is the podcast that explores, demystifies and celebrates some of the greatest soundtracks of all time from the world of film, TV and video games. In each episode we’ll be joined by Andrew Pogson, Dan Golding and Nicholas Buc as we check out a soundtrack we love and break down...




pca.st













The Soundtrack Show


The Soundtrack Show is a look at film scores and soundtracks for some of the most popular movies, TV Shows, Video Games and Theater pieces of all time.




pca.st













Disney For Scores


In For Scores, host Jon Burlingame takes listeners on a magical journey into the world of film and television composers, revealing never-before-heard special moments behind many of today's most beloved scores. This season, you'll hear personal stories from the composers of Marvel Studios...




pca.st


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 24, 2021)

Thank you for this @Markrs !

I just recently discovered _Composer Stories_ and it's genuinely wonderful, thank you for such a thorough list .


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 24, 2021)

I really like "Art of the Score"! These guys are a lot of fun to listen to


----------



## Markrs (Oct 24, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> I really like "Art of the Score"! These guys are a lot of fun to listen to


Grrr... I knew I would miss one (I have so many podcasts stored). Thank you for the reminder, it is a really good podcast. I have now added it to the list 🙂


----------



## Markrs (Oct 28, 2021)

Found another podcast that looks interesting:

A Composer's Journey - Learn the Art of Composing








A Composer's Journey - Learn the Art of Composing


Composing music can be incredibly fulfilling. In this show we explore techniques, tools, ideas, and the art of composing. We'll consider both traditional and more modern styles of composing, from the concert hall to film and TV. Each episode will focus on an idea, technique, principle, or a great...




www.insidethescore.com


----------

